
Cultural Cringe - tin7in
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultural_cringe
======
tnester1
Similar to how we percieve our food as normal compared to other countries
food; we all see things differently, where you grow up changes perspective a
lot. In my experience, I have never been negative enough to think badly about
my country or my culture. It is a matter of being a positive person and
putting yourself in others shoes and realizing how amazing everything can
seem. Get yourself a foreign friend, you're set.

